# Mit Java Betriebssystem ermitteln



## Yasemin (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit Java den Betriebssystem ermitteln, damit ich weiß ob ein batch oder Shell Datei ausgeführt wird?

Danke


----------



## HoaX (24. Apr 2008)

systemproperty os.name
bzw bei apache-common müsste es eine klasse sysutils mit passenden konstanten geben


----------



## NoX (24. Apr 2008)

```
String os = "os.name";
		
		Properties prop = System.getProperties( );
		System.out.println( prop.getProperty( os ) );
```

Im Paket java.util.*;


----------



## Yasemin (24. Apr 2008)

mafos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String os = "os.name";
> 
> Properties prop = System.getProperties( );
> ...



Hallo,

was gibt es unter Windows oder unter Solaris zurück?

Danke


----------



## Der Müde Joe (24. Apr 2008)

zB

```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("os.name")); //Windows XP
System.out.println(System.getProperty("os.arch")); //x86
System.out.println(System.getProperty("os.version")); //5.1
```

ausprobieren 
 :wink:


----------



## NoX (24. Apr 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir auch diese Liste weiter: Liste!
Unter Windows gibt es also zum Beispiel WIndows XP zurück, unter Solaris anscheinend SunOS oder Solaris.


----------



## HoaX (25. Apr 2008)

ohne viel aufwand
http://commons.apache.org/lang/apidocs/org/apache/commons/lang/SystemUtils.html


----------

